# Tuttlingen/Konstanz



## bejot (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,
I will have a job at Tuttlingen and need some help with local trails.

Can someone please tell where is the nearest(to Tuttlingen) bikepark, ski lifts, All Mountain/Enduro trails?

Are there some bike rental places? How much will cost me renting a bike for one day?


----------

